# Kribs laid eggs in community tank. Can I move them?



## Staccat0 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hope I'm putting this in the right place...

My kribs laid eggs in my community tank. I just noticed today...
I knew it would happen sometime,but hadn't realized these two had even paired up. It happened quicker than I expected!

so my question: Can I move the parents and the eggs to an empty cycled 10 gallon tank? Or will this damage the eggs or freak the parents off raising them?
I'd rather avoid watching a massacre of the fry... if I do need to wait until they hatch, I'm assuming they are not impossible to catch?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Kribs are good parents. They will keep other fish away from the fry. IME, they only use the force necessary to protect fry. If a fish is determined to get the fry, the kribs will get as mean as they have to. The eggs are in a cave right? And the cave should be protected by the parents till the fry hatch, then the parents will watch over them well. As the fry grow , the parents will escort them around the tank on eating expeditions.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Kribs in a community? I love kribs.


----------

